# Trainers



## Srxgpx (Mar 22, 2014)

Our little guy is about 8 months now and we are thinking of sending him through an obedience school. Just wondering if there are any in Minnesota that train vizslas? There are a few gun dog trainers around us but don't specialize in vizslas. Is it important to find a trainer that does?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V's ride the short bus !!!!!! you have 2 find a trainer that knows V's - they R special needs !!!!!!!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with Ken on using a retriever trainer. There are very, very,very few that are willing to change training styles, and understand the softness of a V. They also have to be training a pointer, to be a pointer. Not just a retriever. These dogs get their feelings hurt, if there is not enough positive methods being used. Keeping them happy and bold, while learning to be obedient, is not something a lot of the retriever trainers even want to deal with. Watch out for anyone that has never trained the breed, but says "Its a dog, so I can train it." 
With all that said, I have, and would again let my nephew train and work with my dogs. He is calmer than I ever hope to be. My dogs are happy, tail wagging when they see him.


----------

